# heavy rust removal



## Billh50 (Jan 28, 2015)

I am sure many here have used the Electolisis Method. But thought I would mention it as it takes no work at all to remove rust. I mixed Washing Soda with water in a 5 gallon bucket for my tank. I removed all the rust from an old vise that would not even move. Just hung it in the tank and turned on the battery charger. Left it over night and next morning the vise was clean and I was able to take it apart to finish cleaning and paint it. It works like a charm. I have a write up somewhere if anyone wants it. Also easy to find on the net.


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 23, 2015)

I stumbled onto a youtube video where this guy did that with a the table to a table saw, it was completely rusted. A day or two later and no rust!
Now I have to find something really rusty just to try it out.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 23, 2015)

It works. I used a 5 gal pail, ran a re-bent coat hanger (can't find more, dang it) around the pail on the inside for one source, laid a 2 foot piece of brake line across the top, clipped the anode (or which ever) to it, and hung all sorts of rusty car parts from it. Over night, some looked  like freshly stamped parts. Paint and all gone. I used about a cup of washing soda and about 4 gallons of water.


----------



## widget (Mar 23, 2015)

Ive tried it out before, seemed pretty good, though didn't have it in long enough. My power unit was only 12v 4a, other people use ~24v (unsure of amps), but it was definitely interesting experiment.


----------



## JR49 (Mar 23, 2015)

Is washing soda the same as baking soda?  If not where would I go to get it?  Thanks, JR49


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 23, 2015)

Washing soda is sodium carbonate, baking soda is sodium bicarbonate. Baking soda will not work very well without breaking it down. I know you can get A&H Washing soda from Amazon.com if it's not available in the laundry detergent aisle at the grocery store.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 23, 2015)

Here in the oilfields we call sodium carbonate "soda ash" and use it to raise the Ph of our drilling fluids to stop corrosion of the drill pipe. I comes in 50 lb. bags. Some added to the washer sure cleans greasy clothes, just don't add too much or the clothes won't last too long.


----------



## atunguyd (Mar 24, 2015)

Cactus Farmer said:


> Here in the oilfields we call sodium carbonate "soda ash" and use it to raise the Ph of our drilling fluids to stop corrosion of the drill pipe. I comes in 50 lb. bags. Some added to the washer sure cleans greasy clothes, just don't add too much or the clothes won't last too long.


Sounds like the same stuff I buy for the pool to raise the ph.  Also called soda ash. One manufacturer though calls it ph up.


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 24, 2015)

The big difference between soda ash and washing soda is that washing soda will cost you about $10 for a 3.5 lb box, and soda ash will cost about $20 for a 10 lb bucket. Other than that its the same thing, sodium carbonate.


----------

